# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fjale te urta dashurie(per te qeshur):)

## bellastela

1.Zemra ka me shume dhoma se nje hotel.
2.Ne dashuri eshte mrekulli fillimi por eshte kenaqesi rifillimi
3.Kush dashuro edhe lajthit
4.Dashuria sundon mbreterine e saj edhe pa shpate
5.Vepra dhe jo fjale jane prova dashurie
6.E puthura e pare vidhet e dyta jepet
7.Dashuria pa puthje si buka pa kripe
8.E puthura nuk vuluset ne balle por ne zemer
9.E puthura s'ben vrime por shkalle per tu ngjitur
10.Ai qe dashuron mire edhe denon mire
11.Zenkat e te dashuruarve e shtojne dashurine
12.Te dashuruarit dhe thaset me pleshta nuk ruhen
13.Dy te dashuruar zene vend pak

----------


## engjellorja

*12.Te dashuruarit dhe thaset me pleshta nuk ruhen*

hahahhahahahahahah

----------


## RaPSouL

> 1.Zemra ka me shume dhoma se nje hotel.
> 2.Ne dashuri eshte mrekulli fillimi por eshte kenaqesi rifillimi
> 3.Kush dashuro edhe lajthit
> 4.Dashuria sundon mbreterine e saj edhe pa shpate
> 5.Vepra dhe jo fjale jane prova dashurie
> 6.E puthura e pare vidhet e dyta jepet
> 7.Dashuria pa puthje si buka pa kripe
> 8.E puthura nuk vuluset ne balle por ne zemer
> 9.E puthura s'ben vrime por shkalle per tu ngjitur
> ...


Nice ones . respekte  :perqeshje:

----------


## pellumbi

> *12.Te dashuruarit dhe thaset me pleshta nuk ruhen*
> 
> hahahhahahahahahah



pak kohe e gjate per pergjigje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Artson

*Thone qe dashuria eshte e verber por ajo di ta dalloje mire unazen prej dy kacidhesh me ate te damiantit.

Dashuria eshte e verber, martesa i rikthen shikim.

Puthja eshte nje shpikje gjeniale qe te dashuruarit te moskene mundesi te thone budalleqe.

Te dashuruarit ne fillim te dashurise se tyre flasin per te ardhmen, ne fund per te kaluaren.*

----------


## BaBa

> bellastela : 5.Vepra dhe jo fjale jane prova dashurie


ktu i ke ran pikes yllo po ku jan veprat?!?!  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nolird

> 1.Zemra ka me shume dhoma se nje hotel.


hahahh sa kom qesh me kete  :uahaha:

----------


## DriniM

Trimi i mirë me shoqe shumë!

Mos i shiko gunën, shikoji kuletën!

Fshati që duket, ka drita!

Duaje atdheun si Donika Skëndebeun!

Burrit sipas punës jepi hesapin* gruas sipas punës
jepi ******!

Burri që ështe burrë, bën 1 litër shurrë!

Burri që është burrë, i var *oqet në mur, dhe i godet
me gur!

Burrit që është burrë, nuk i shkrefet kurrë!

Dielli i mirë duket që në mëngjes, dita e dhime duket n'darkë!

I jep dorën, të merr orën!

Qyli është nëna e të gjitha të këqijave, por si nënë duhet respektuar!

Qingji i urtë pi ilaçet!

Qentë le të lehin, ti futja vrapit!

Mendja e shëndoshë do kokë të madhe!

Kur s'ke pulën, do hash ktë timin!

Delja që ndahet nga kopeja është individualiste!

Feja e shqiptarit është pasuria!

Punën e sotme dërgoja stafit lokal për nesër!

Në rrezik e në nevojë, seicili për hesap të vetë!

Bukë e kripë e zemër! Benz, RedBull dhe femër!

----------


## Betaj

dashurija don me than tja japsh qenit e nuk ta han,

----------


## augusta b

Dashuria Eshte Si Pula E Zeze
Ne Cdo Zemer Ben Nga Nje Veze

----------


## Sara_gr

nje njeri qe e do lere te lire nese kthehet ka qen gjithmon i joti
nese jo nuk ka qen kurr

----------


## Betaj

Ne nje Ar tuj korr bar po punonin dy shqiptar.Burr e Grue mish e thue kishin nis me bisedue.(Gruja) A man mend cfar ke then mbrem ate pun do ta bejm ne lem.(Burri) Hajt moj Grue se ke harrue,  me pas qen dota kisha ver mbreme.Se un jam si Italian dhe kur ethem at pun e baj.(Gruaja) Italin me pas qene do kisha henger qe mbreme edhe une edhe Jotemb.

----------


## Sara_gr

Betaj Ja Ke Fut Kot Fare

----------


## pellumbi

Secili e dashuron ate qe i mungon.

Ne dashuri flet ajo qe nuk thuhet.

Jeta eshte vuajtje,shkaku i vuajtjeve eshte deshira per jete.

----------


## zeshkani26

E mir asht jeta kur ka dashuri.

----------


## zembra

ahhahhaha ashtu esht (ekan then te tjeret) aahahhaha

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Dashuria eshte kalavesh rrushi,
kujt sja kana se shijon.

Eshte edhe si hije e kerkon, e nga mbrapa te njek.*

----------


## ^SHIU^

Nje haiku per dashurine:

Tek stoli i prishur,
te prita une ty,
te vije dhe ti,
ta rregullonim te dy.

----------

